
The great American tax haven - anigbrowl
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/nov/14/the-great-american-tax-haven-why-the-super-rich-love-south-dakota-trust-laws
======
umeshunni
The article borders on the ridiculous.

> after 200 years, $1m placed in trust and growing tax-free at an annual rate
> of 6% will have become $136bn.

Great, let me just put $10K into this magical tax free, 6% annual trust and
collect my $1.36B in 200 years.

Nevermind, the article is ridiculous.

~~~
wmf
Speaking of "tax free", there must be some federal tax due at some point. I
don't believe in magic.

